

New copyright rules for the digital age - mtgx
http://www.economist.com/node/21561885?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/letting_the_baby_dance

======
denzil_correa
Interesting last few lines for the article. I recollect the time of YouTube
copyright infringements and now we have VEVO. How times change!

